# Programm um Sounds vom Pc aufzunehmen?



## ray2mi (20. September 2007)

Hallo Leute

Gibt es ein Programm womit ich einfach den Ton der gerade laufenden Sounds am PC aufnehmen kann und diese dann wieder speichern kann?
Es sollte möglichst nen Freeware sein.

Habe zwar Magix Samplitude Pro aber irgendwie labert der immer etwas von 16bit und wenn ich auf 16bit umstelle dann kommt das gleiche.

Wer es noch net verstanden hat was ich möchte hier ein Beispiel. 
Ich bin bei youtube und schaue mir nen Video an. Nun will ich nen Sound fx daraus haben. Ich muss also vom PC aufnehmen und wieder speichern können.


----------



## blizzard3mb (20. September 2007)

hi 

verstehe ich das richtig du willst von ein video nur das audio beibehalten?


----------



## ray2mi (20. September 2007)

Ja, also ich will die Audiospur haben und das muss auch gehen wenn ich das Video nicht als Datei aufm Rechner habe...also so Youtube mäßig


----------



## blizzard3mb (20. September 2007)

also ich kann dir nur sagen wie das mit dem audio vom video wegschneiden geht


----------



## forsterm (20. September 2007)

Hallo,
mit Audacity, sollte das möglich sein, was du willst.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## ray2mi (20. September 2007)

also so gesagt funktioniert es...aber, die Aufnahme ist extrem leise, man hört die fast nicht


----------



## Zinken (21. September 2007)

Rechts oben ist ein Regler für die Aufnahmelautstärke. Ist der halbwegs aufgedreht?


----------



## ray2mi (21. September 2007)

das problem ist, wenn ich lauter mache dann rauscht es extrem


----------



## Zinken (21. September 2007)

Du mußt natürlich auch die Lautstärke des abgespielten Films möglichst weit aufdrehen.
Und Du solltest mal die eingestellten Pegel in der Systemsteuerung unter Sounds/Audiogeräte kontrollieren.
Natürlich nicht übertreiben, da Du sonst nur noch verzerrte Matsche aufnehmen wirst.


----------

